# Cracking Grain



## sintax69 (23/3/05)

Whats the best way to crack grain if you dont have a mill?
Iam looking at getting 1kilo lots of some wheat ,cara etc. and just using 200gram at a time so for storage reasons I tought to get it uncracked and it would last a lot longer.So this leads me to my question Whats the best way to crack it .I was thinking a rolling pin any idea's or tips
:beer: 

sintax


----------



## Trent (23/3/05)

Sintax
If ya live anywhere near a HBS ya may aswell just buy it as ya need it and get em to crack it for ya. I dont think you'll save anyhting by buying it in 1kg lots, and the added hassle of not being able to crack it kinda makes ya worse off. If ya dont live near a HBS or cant get to one easily, then all I could suggest is maybe put the grain in a heavy duty ziplock bag and run a rolling pin over it a few times, though I have to admit I think this would give pretty ordinary results. If yer just using the grain for steeping, maybe buy the 1kg lots, get em cracked when ya buy em, and store em in the fridge in a ziplock or small tupperware container. I have kept cracked grain in the fridge for 6 weeks and then used it without problems, not the optimum way to use it, but i dont think that will make too much difference if yer only steeping. Others should be able to confirm or deny my thoughts, but thats my 2c worth, hope it helps a little.
Trent


----------

